# Correct saddle for late 1965 J-38 Sting-Ray?



## kingsting (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought this off of a friend recently and have been after it forever and he finally let it go. It's a November frame (LA). What is the correct saddle for this bike? White smoothie or silver-glo smoothie? Also would this have had a high loop or a slider sissy bar?


----------



## videoranger (Sep 28, 2012)

http://schwinnstingray.net/gallery/index.php?imgdir=65&page=2
Some info here that could help.


----------

